# Discolored Nikita Tinc



## Jworks (Mar 17, 2016)

So I've had two tincs for over 4 months now and one of them has developed some blue-ish black discoloration on its back, and I don't know if it is an illness or not. I couldn't find any articles about this on the internet. 
I feed it fruit flies dusted with RepCal calcium and multivitamin daily. Recently, I saw it trying to catch something with its tongue, but there were no flies nearby and it appeared to be aiming at nothing. Other than that, I've observed no concerning behavior.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm definitely not an expert at diagnostics (so take this with a grain of salt), but could it be an abrasion?


----------



## Xan (Jun 4, 2015)

Could be a black stripe growing in? This looks very similar to my leucs' skin when they had a new black spot or band developing. It looked like a discoloration on the yellow part of their skin, then it would get darker and darker. They kept developing new markings until they were almost a year old. How old are yours?

My leucs also dart at stuff that isn't there! I guess they're seeing tiny mites or baby springtails that are too small to be seen by the human eye.


----------



## Jworks (Mar 17, 2016)

Mine are around 6-7 months old. I haven't seen any nikitas on the internet with a band in the middle, but you could be right.


----------

